# My new WSK



## rikinwyoming (Aug 29, 2011)

Based on the Dave Beck WSK design, a custom knife maker from another forum built this for me, and I happily received it in the mail today after my wait. He built the knife from 1095 tool steel, 1/4 inch thick, micarta handles and copper hollow pins. He also made me a great sheath as you can see, and as requested it's for scout or vertical carry!!


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Very nice. Looks like quality equipment that should last a lifetime. Nice leatherwork too.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Its certainly unique, and I'm sure a well-made blade. But, I wonder about its practicality. 

Maybe you could elaborate a bit as to how you would use the blade and what the advantages are for that particular blade design. What are the serration's along the spine to be used for? They appear a bit large for a saw.

Just curious. I love blades.


----------



## rikinwyoming (Aug 29, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> Its certainly unique, and I'm sure a well-made blade. But, I wonder about its practicality.
> 
> Maybe you could elaborate a bit as to how you would use the blade and what the advantages are for that particular blade design. What are the serration's along the spine to be used for? They appear a bit large for a saw.
> 
> Just curious. I love blades.


Certainly...
The front section of the blade can be used as a chopper which it is very good at. You can baton with it very well, as the blade is purposely made to be front heavy. The grind angle on the front radius of the blade is made for this. It also can be used for skinning and a hide scraper for wild game.

The section behind the front radius can be used for carving, making firesticks, more detailed work, as well as a draw knife. I have bushcrafting friends who have used this portion to make a bow out in the wild.

As far as the sawback, yes it can be used as a saw for smaller branches, but the teeth are not offset so you don't want to use it for larger pieces as it will bind eventually. The sawback is also good for notching traps and if absolutely necessary can be used as a wirebreaker.

Overall, it is a good design, and does welll for me in the wild. I do use a smaller companion knife with it for small detailed work, but it works for me and eliminates the need for me to carry a small hatchet with me as well.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for following up. Yes, I can see the advantages you listed.

I'm sure it will last you a lifetime and will be passed on.


----------



## rikinwyoming (Aug 29, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> Thanks for following up. Yes, I can see the advantages you listed.
> 
> I'm sure it will last you a lifetime and will be passed on.


thanks for the compliment, and yes my son has already tried to claim it!!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I wasn't real sure of the practicality either...my first reaction was it's a tacticool piece of trash just made to look bada**. However, your description has sold me, rikinwyoming. I have to say that's an impressive knife. Very nice!!!


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

Can I just ask how much it was and how big it is? Just curious, I personally prefer a weight forward designed blade. Thanks!


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice knife! The design seems very practical. Who made it? I wish I could find a local knife maker to make me a custom knife.

My dad gave me a knife to use to skin and process my first deer. It was made by Art Wiman. It is my most favoritest knife!


----------

